# How far do you drive to visit your horse?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

About 10 minutes @ the most.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My fiance and I don't live far from the barn, but we were considering moving them further away for better service. We never did as we plan on buying a house this summer and we don't want to be moving them every couple of months.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya appy that is my situation right now too....i want to move them for better service, but it's going to have to much further away! right now i only drive maybe 5 mins. its definately nice.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Right now I board my horse at a place that is about 10 min. away.
However, back when I lived in NJ, I kept my horse at a place that was over an hour away - because it was the place where she would get the best care. 

My theory is... my horse LIVES there - it has to be the best place for HER... and any inconvenience that I have to suffer is worth it so she is happy and healthy.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

my barn is about 10 minutes away, AND its a really nice place.  lucky me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

no more than 10 mins. I don't know what I would do if my horses were any more than 15 mins away :?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Half hour on a good traffic day. Sometimes it can take upwards an hour.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

yikes you poor thing. Good thing your drives are worth the effort!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha agreed. I live in downtown Calgary, so there are absolutely NO barns "near" me. The last place I boarded at was 45 mins away on a great traffic day, 1 1/2 hours on a bad traffic day (**** Glenmore trail!)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

it depends on the traffic, but its usually around 10 min.
but if i have to take the bus (when my dad´s at sea) it takes my 30 mins-1 hour :roll:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Haha agreed. I live in downtown Calgary, so there are absolutely NO barns "near" me. The last place I boarded at was 45 mins away on a great traffic day, 1 1/2 hours on a bad traffic day (**** Glenmore trail!)


Where did you say you board now?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I only live like 2 miles away, I could even walk there.... but when you live in the middle of nowhere that's close... I have to drive 15 miles if I want to buy anything...... but technically I don't own or board, but someone abandoned a horse at the trainers, so I just kinda claim him.... does that count?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sure it does! how would someone abandon a horse?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Haha agreed. I live in downtown Calgary, so there are absolutely NO barns "near" me. The last place I boarded at was 45 mins away on a great traffic day, 1 1/2 hours on a bad traffic day (**** Glenmore trail!)
> ...


Haha I don't board yet... don't own a horse so can't board


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

oh right ok. That takes care of that.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

it seems as though alot of people on this forum boards there horses! me and every other horsey person i know has there horse at there house. Boarding doesn't seem to be as popular in Australia for some reason?!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> sure it does! how would someone abandon a horse?!


ugh... :roll: some people..... well a long story short, they got 4 unbroke horses from a modern horse trader..... they kept them in a tiny pen and with no shelter.... one starved to death, and this one was close, so the trainer I help rescued him and then they never took him back and told them to sell him to cover their debts...... :x they can't take care of their horse but they can afford new cars, xboxes, a Wii, a PS3..... :evil: they anger me!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is he officially yours? Good for you for taking him/her on. Full respects for your actions.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

No, he's officially my trainer's... but he's trying to give him away for free and I've been working w/ him...... I do more with him then he does... idk my bday's in two days.... :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah... i'm really hoping.... he's been asking when my birthday was for a while now...... and he wants me to show him in 4H


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Luckily I'm only about 15 minutes away when I'm at home and only about 5 minutes away when I'm at work! About 12 years ago when I was living in CA the horse I had at the time was almost an hour away...........I'll never do that again!


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

mell said:


> it seems as though alot of people on this forum boards there horses! me and every other horsey person i know has there horse at there house. Boarding doesn't seem to be as popular in Australia for some reason?!


Same here. In fact i don't know of any boarding stables here! lol
I have my horse on private rented grazing. I do all the work myself. Less than 5 mins drive.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think depending on the facility I would be willing to move up to 30 mins to the barn itself. The place I am at is 15 mins away because I have to drive thru town which slows me down otherwise it would be less than 5 mins away.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

my barn is about 15-20 minutes away. I'd love to board closer, but all the other horse stables in the arena keeps the horses in with only 2 hours turnout. I think a horse should be out 24/7 so having my horse in a stall all day was NOT an option.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah boarding facilities are few and far between in australia. most people either have their horses on their own property or agist at a private property or pony club. we are at a pony club and we travel about 30 minutes to get there. 25 when there isnt much traffic  i do that twice a day :?


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> yeah boarding facilities are few and far between in australia. most people either have their horses on their own property or agist at a private property or pony club. we are at a pony club and we travel about 30 minutes to get there. 25 when there isnt much traffic  i do that twice a day :?


A major reason why people in the US don't board their horses at their house is because there isn't room... 

I live in a suburb, so the houses are like 3 feet apart (not including drive way). We would have to move if we wanted land to keep our horses at our house.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

It takes me 10 minutes, maybe. I love the barn I ride at - it's a great place.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Live with em .
In the summer I can sleep outside with my horse.


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

*I'm living a horse owners dream...*

My horse is just outside my bedroom window. I can see him WHENEVER I want!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow, you;re lucky El Gato!
My horse is right down my road right now, but once i buy him, he will be around 20 minutes away. He is at the Girl Scout camp right now, but he will be moved to a barn I am starting with my friends.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A friend of mine just moved to a new barn that is 45 mins one way when there is no traffic. I can't even imagine anyone driving that far. That can add up to hours of driving a week just to go see your horse. I don't think I would be able to make it...


----------



## HelenBoBellen (Jun 23, 2008)

To go see my girls, it's about 20 minutes to the stables. 15 early saturday and sunday morning!!

To see Teddy, it's 10 minutes at the most pretty much all the time! He's literally hit the end of the road and turn right!!

And the breakers is about 5 minutes away, if that. I sometimes ride one of their horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine are all at my house. Well, Ri is at the trainers which is about 30-35 minutes away. But he'll be home by October for vacation. And then I'll send him back in march or april for a month or 2....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

2 miles down the road


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

45 mins  

i hate being so far away from my Charm-boy


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a lucky duck and mine are here at home!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

About 15-20 minutes by car. If I keep leasing her and she hasn't sold, I'd move her to a facility closer to me about 10 minutes away

It's about 1.5 hour bike ride to where she's at now, which is a blast to do on the weekend.


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

35 minutes tops. It's not a bad ride, but I do it every day but Tuesdays. 

And with gas prices at $3.98 in my area, I'm taking up every 3rd day now, instead of every 5th day before I bought Pete. 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

I drive 20-30 minutes, depending on traffic. :roll: The drive isn't that bad but it would be better if I didn't drive a gas sucking trucking. Of course, if I didn't have money sucking horses I wouldn't need the gas sucking truck so I guess I'll just take the good with the bad and quit whinning about it already!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

At the moment we have to drive 5 minutes with the car, 15 with the bike
but next year we´ll need less than a minute because we´re moving and are building a new house right now and we get our own little stable in the back yard :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have a horse. But when I went to riding lesson it took me about 10-20 minutes drive, But the more years I go, it seems like 10 minutes! I guess it was because I was super duper excited when I started and couldn't wait and every second seemed like a minute. :lol: But I was younger then, so yeah. But sadly I don't do lessons anymore as I am not learning a single thing and we just can't get a horse. I still get to do other things though. 

For the people that drive more then an hour! Well done! That shows you'll do anything for your horse/s! I can't believe some people can't find a single board near them while others find some just down the road. Funny isn't it??


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

now, they're in my front yard 

before that, I kept them about 50 min away. I hated the drive, but the free board was worth it


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool. There is no room in my front yard! Ha! Wow, how many hours did you stay with your horses a day?


----------

